# Get your HIPs



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget to get your HIP numbers for the dove hunt.

www.uthip.com


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Just did mine. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

